# New setups resting place!



## Anakinlucas (Nov 6, 2015)

Purchased this today ready for the arrival of my new Izzo Alex Duetto MkIV and Mazzer Mini Grinder!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Your new set up will look top drawer on that.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Wow. Love the locking wheels.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

mehh its been done before - I'm only jealous







where did you get it from?


----------



## Anakinlucas (Nov 6, 2015)

Bought it from a Bespoke hand made kitchen making company, mine is actually

going to have a 80mm thick top not the 40mm shown in the picture.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Anakinlucas said:


> Bought it from a Bespoke hand made kitchen making company, mine is actually
> 
> going to have a 80mm thick top not the 40mm shown in the picture.


good call getting an 80mm top will give it a lot more solidity, - not comparable at all but I have a big pillar drill on an old Ikea movable workstation, the only thing that I found I needed to change when It was still being used as intended in the kitchen was the size of the locking wheels as when I moved it around, the tiny wheels it had would try a trip it up when they went over the grooves between the tiles, I ended up swopping the wheels with a set from here http://www.toolstation.com/shop/p23620


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

That looks great. I've been looking for something similar for myself. Looks like I'm gonna have to find some kitchen companies


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Very smart!!

Make sure you get a tamping mat so you don't cover the edge in little portafilter shaped dents like I might have done. Oops


----------



## Anakinlucas (Nov 6, 2015)

So this is the actual Butchers block island I now have!


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

@Anakinlucas this looks great. Is it too cheeky to ask how much it set you back?


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

This looks really nice. If only I had room to move my setup of my worktop...


----------



## Anakinlucas (Nov 6, 2015)

Kyle T said:


> @Anakinlucas this looks great. Is it too cheeky to ask how much it set you back?


Not at all, £550 is the new price or £450 with a 40mm top. They are made by Murdoch Troon, google

them and check out there web site!l


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for that, I will look into it.


----------



## skippy (Jun 30, 2016)

thats a beautiful piece of furniture


----------



## Belluca (Jul 4, 2016)

very classy and professional


----------



## Anakinlucas (Nov 6, 2015)

New Alex Dueto Mk IV now installed in its resting place and in our new home!


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Beautiful mate. House looks very nice in background too. I've found after buying my own place that I tend to notice more the decor etc


----------



## lukanio63 (Aug 21, 2016)

Great set up. It's looking good and I bet coffee tastes lovely.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Lovely setup. That butchers block looks really solid! I like your Pantone cups too!


----------



## chewy (Jan 16, 2013)

Looks much nicer than mine. I picked up a 2nd hand butchers block and I have to keep the bolts tight as they work loose with the vibrations from the rotary pump.


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

chewy said:


> Looks much nicer than mine. I picked up a 2nd hand butchers block and I have to keep the bolts tight as they work loose with the vibrations from the rotary pump.


Try loctite (or nail varnish!) on the threads...........

Or nylon locknuts.......


----------

